# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Best Silver/Gold dealers with lowest "spread"?

## ChooseLiberty

Ok.  Maybe this has been asked before, but how about the latest recs on the most *reliable, reputable* PM dealers with the lowest spread and lowest premium over spot for non-collectable, commodity, physical, delivered metal?  

Any recs on which "brand" to get for silver and gold?  Pandas, Krugerrands, etc?

TIA.

----------


## wildebeest

I have some 2008 silver eagles (2 rolls-40 oz.)that I was thinking about putting on ebay this week to help with some unexpected bills.I guess you or anyone else for that matter could PM me if you are interested.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

I don't know much about the physical metal, hence this post.

I'm really looking for a dealer so that I can "average in" with some "bulk" purchases made based on spot price.  

Items must be easily portable and recognizable as legitimate by the widest group of citizens.  

Just looking for recs at this point.





> I have some 2008 silver eagles (2 rolls-40 oz.)that I was thinking about putting on ebay this week to help with some unexpected bills.I guess you or anyone else for that matter could PM me if you are interested.

----------


## bander87

Brands do not make silver worth any more.

I would go with http://www.apmex.com

They have a few pieces there were you can get silver for less than 99 cents over spot, buying in bulk will help too!

----------


## tremendoustie

> I don't know much about the physical metal, hence this post.
> 
> I'm really looking for a dealer so that I can "average in" with some "bulk" purchases made based on spot price.  
> 
> Items must be easily portable and recognizable as legitimate by the widest group of citizens.  
> 
> Just looking for recs at this point.


I recommend large bars if you are buying a great deal, and want the lowest price over spot. Otherwise, and especially if you like the idea of bartering with it, I recommend junk silver (pre 64 us coins)

----------


## Thrashertm

> Ok.  Maybe this has been asked before, but how about the latest recs on the most *reliable, reputable* PM dealers with the lowest spread and lowest premium over spot for non-collectable, commodity, physical, delivered metal?  
> 
> Any recs on which "brand" to get for silver and gold?  Pandas, Krugerrands, etc?
> 
> TIA.


I've silver from Northwest Territorial Mint a few times with success. They have their own branded 1 ounce rounds for just $1 over spot last time I checked.

----------


## Nationwide

bulliondirect.com is pretty good too.

----------


## KCIndy

I'll throw in a second vote for Apmex.com (American Precious Metals EXchange).

I've ordered from them several times, and have yet to be disappointed.  I have no "stake" in this company and don't know anyone who works there, just to be clear... I'm just passing along my personal experience.

If you're not in a real big hurry to buy, sign up for a free account and they'll send you advance sales notices.  I usually wait for those to stock up.  It's not unusual for Apmex to have bullion silver sales at 79 to 99 cents over spot, and their markup on Silver Eagles and coins isn't too bad either.  (Can you tell I'm a "silver junkie?")

They ship fast and super secure... only real drawback I can think of is that they require a $50 minimum order and their shipping charges start at $10 and go up from there.  Not bad if you're buying in bulk, but painful if you're just buying one or two items.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

Thanks for the info folks.

Please feel free to continue recommendations.

----------


## Original_Intent

Another vote for Apmex. If you get on their email list and buy when they are having a 99cent over spot sale I don't think you can beat them.

Although i am a silver bug, if you were going to get get 100 oz bars I don't know why you wouldn't go with a 1 oz gold coin instead. Easy to conceal and convenient to carry. Yes you get a better spot price on 100 oz bars, but you probably are not going to beat 99 cents above spot by much.

I think kitco is pretty reputable but I have never bought from them.

----------


## Optatron

> Another vote for Apmex. If you get on their email list and buy when they are having a 99cent over spot sale I don't think you can beat them.
> 
> Although i am a silver bug, if you were going to get get 100 oz bars I don't know why you wouldn't go with a 1 oz gold coin instead. Easy to conceal and convenient to carry. Yes you get a better spot price on 100 oz bars, but you probably are not going to beat 99 cents above spot by much.
> 
> I think kitco is pretty reputable but I have never bought from them.


yeah, I don't get why people buy 100oz bars, who do they think they're selling it to next?

----------


## tremendoustie

> yeah, I don't get why people buy 100oz bars, who do they think they're selling it to next?


I agree -- the only reason would be if you really want the lowest possible price over spot, and you've got a lot of money. I like barter, so I really like junk silver.

----------


## Optatron

> I agree -- the only reason would be if you really want the lowest possible price over spot, and you've got a lot of money. I like barter, so I really like junk silver.


still.

you need to look around and see who's going to buy it next, or else you might have to sell it for less per spot just to sell it sometime.

(another i don't like is because they're less in demand, less in supply, and less popular, overall harder to tell how real they are)

sometimes it doesn't matter if you got a bad deal, as long as you think you can get your money back + some profit by the time you need to cash out.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

True.  That's why you want something that the most people will be able to recognize as genuine PMs and carry on their person.

Values in current terms of about $20, $100, $1000 would be best IMO.





> still.
> 
> you need to look around and see who's going to buy it next, or else you might have to sell it for less per spot just to sell it sometime.
> 
> (another i don't like is because they're less in demand, less in supply, and less popular, overall harder to tell how real they are)
> 
> sometimes it doesn't matter if you got a bad deal, as long as you think you can get your money back + some profit by the time you need to cash out.

----------

